# Ruido         en automoviles



## electronico10 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mi    pregunta es, en un automovil el ruido que se genera producto el movimiento mecanico (frecuencias no deseadas) ¿como es evitado que se introduzcan al  sistema de radio   del auto. Es decir mi duda es si el propio auto trae un mecanismo de supresion de ruido?. Ademas estas frecuencias tambien afectan a un receptor de TV que esta cerca del auto. Mi conclusión es que es el sistema eléctrico del auto. Que   opinan ustedes?


----------



## bactering (Nov 13, 2007)

coloca un filtro pasabajo en "Pi"


----------

